# 17a-Methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol



## Back2gym (Jan 15, 2008)

Has anyone used 17a-Methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol 

if soo,,, is it good or garbage? Its in a supplement called P-Max

thanks,
B


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 15, 2008)

It is Phera Plex what are your stats?


----------



## Back2gym (Jan 15, 2008)

*stats*

6'1 240lbs 25yrs old


probably around 20%bf 
worked out most my adult life, but took a couple years off serious training.

Is this stuff any good?

B


----------



## Back2gym (Jan 15, 2008)

well if it is phera plex,,, i did a search and it people seemed to get more side effects than gains,,,, so I guess its not good... 

thanks,
B


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 15, 2008)

There can be alot of sides with any steriod and that is what it is. Phera Plex can be very harsh


----------



## Back2gym (Jan 15, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> There can be alot of sides with any steriod and that is what it is. Phera Plex can be very harsh




Yup I know.. But was considering Phera Plex cause still on the net for sale(well im sure others are still for sale on the net,,,,just cant find them)..

B


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well here is a whole bunch of them all types of clones


Mass Cycle


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 15, 2008)

Phera Plex is not the best choice of steroid/prohormone for you. Something drier like Havoc/Epistane or a H-Drol. You don't want the blood pressure issues that might come from phera plex at your body fat level.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> Phera Plex is not the best choice of steroid/prohormone for you. Something drier like Havoc/Epistane or a H-Drol. You don't want the blood pressure issues that might come from phera plex at your body fat level.



Where, what and how did you study?  Your intelligence on this kind of stuff impresses me.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 16, 2008)

By know means am I an expert on gear use, but I have a strong background in integrative physiology, biochemistry, orangic chem and so on from my work at The University of Texas College of Natural Sciences.


----------



## zombul (Jan 17, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> Phera Plex is not the best choice of steroid/prohormone for you. Something drier like Havoc/Epistane or a H-Drol. You don't want the blood pressure issues that might come from phera plex at your body fat level.




 Agreed you'll add water wait you probably don't want at 20% body fat.I have cut on ProMagnon if you are looking for a PH to cut on that you can still buy.


----------



## Back2gym (Jan 17, 2008)

zombul said:


> Agreed you'll add water wait you probably don't want at 20% body fat.I have cut on ProMagnon if you are looking for a PH to cut on that you can still buy.



I will look into that
B


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah I haven't been on here long but I have a decent science background...won't get into my job.

you definitely want to be cautious of your BP.  What is it currently?  Are you on any meds?  Trust me, I am at 18% BF right now...I have to lean out.  H-drol for me.  And i am on meds for BP.  That is why I am going with a low side effect PH just to be safe and taking all supplement and PCT precautions.


----------



## Back2gym (Jan 18, 2008)

*Bp*

Not Sure on that but I will get it checked......HDROL Is good for cutting? I may want to try that first.

B


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 18, 2008)

Back2gym said:


> HDROL Is good for cutting?
> B



If your diet is right, yes. It's pretty low key, but it helps with appetite and muscle retention while dieting for sure.


----------



## mcguin (Jan 24, 2008)

is milk thistle needed while taking h-drol?  Also what is a good PCT to take with H-drol?  I hear about people stacking other types of supplements while on prohormones?  Is this necessary?  What are the benefits versus not taking anything other than in this case the H-drol?  thanks


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 24, 2008)

mcguin said:


> is milk thistle needed while taking h-drol?  Also what is a good PCT to take with H-drol?  I hear about people stacking other types of supplements while on prohormones?  Is this necessary?  What are the benefits versus not taking anything other than in this case the H-drol?  thanks



Milk Thistle should be used with any methylated compound period. PCT some peolpe say you can get away with something that has Trans-Resveratrol 50% i am going to use this in my Haldrol cycle in about a month but i also have a bottle of Nolva on hand just in case


----------



## bbattag (Jan 24, 2008)

Back2gym said:


> Not Sure on that but I will get it checked......HDROL Is good for cutting? I may want to try that first.
> 
> B



Yes, I agree. H-drol is prob the best bet.  Gains without the water retention.  As long as you take something for your liver (Liv 52, Milk thistle, etc), you should be fine.


----------



## eight732 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Alpha Drol?*



workingatit43 said:


> It is Phera Plex what are your stats?



I just purchased this product call Alpha Drol...
It includes 19 Norandrosta 4,9 diene 3,17 dione
17a methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol

My stats are 6' 170 lbs with 8.5% BF
Can anyone tell me what this stuff means in lamens terms... I am new to training
Thanks


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 12, 2009)

eight732 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this stuff means in lamens terms... I am new to training
> Thanks



Basically, you just bought a steroid that has negative sife effects. It will only harm you. These supplements are best used by men with years of lifting experience who have researched how to properly use them. I recommend getting a refund.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 13, 2009)

There have been many cases of havoc/epi and Hdrol causing cases of HBP. Myself included. Just because it is not as harsh as Pplex, it can still case this.


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 13, 2009)

make sure you are cutting, bulking at 20%bf is foolish.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2009)

eight732 said:


> *I just purchased this product call Alpha Drol...*
> It includes 19 Norandrosta 4,9 diene 3,17 dione
> 17a methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol
> 
> ...



and this is why pro-hormones got banned.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 14, 2009)

Yep, you got that right.


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 14, 2009)

how the hell does this post have 7,000 views? wtf


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2009)

kicka19 said:


> how the hell does this post have 7,000 views? wtf



because if you do a Google search for *17a-Methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol* this thread is #1

17a-Methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol - Google Search


----------



## eight732 (Feb 14, 2009)

well im on my 4th day using alpha drol and already seeing minor changes... Im also eating 6oz chicken and 4oz of rice 5x / day along with 3 protein shakes with my creatine 3x / day. Is this product an anabolic steroid?


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 15, 2009)

eight732 said:


> Is this product an anabolic steroid?



Yes. Did you read my post above? Just because something is over-the-counter, doesn't mean it's safe to use. They keep taking these types of products off the market because of people who use them ignorantly.


----------



## quark (Feb 15, 2009)

eight732 said:


> I just purchased this product call Alpha Drol...
> It includes 19 Norandrosta 4,9 diene 3,17 dione
> 17a methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol
> 
> ...



 Unless he's had a serious illness recently he's a classic ecto who is sick of being a bean pole. The fact that he's on here asking for help is a good sign. I think sometimes we start the bashing a little too soon. I can't think of any PH or similar product (I could be wrong obviously) that tells you that you need a pct or liver support or anthing other than [paraphrase] _'take these and get all those muscles and gain all that weight you've always wanted'_ on the bottle. The industry has to be held at least somewhat accountable for that. The consumer has to be responsible for knowing what they're putting into their bodies by doing some research before they start taking something. Sometimes it just seems like some of these products are too easy to get.
 OK, I see that from the post dates he started taking the stuff the same day he bought it and continued despite Pirate's advise. Never fucking mind.


----------



## BiggT (Feb 21, 2009)

ya its phera plex/ mass xtreme.

the stuff is legit as fvck. ive ran it 3 times or so and each time my strength went through the roof and i gained at least 20lbs (running it for 2-3 months).

i always stacked it with something like a tren PH or stanzobol PH.

17a-methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol is the best PH ive ever used, and ive used like halo and shit like that.

im actually gonna run it again for my next cycle in a few more months.

gluck

p.s. in case you cant tell, its a bulking agent*


----------



## Getswole (Jan 4, 2010)

*mass/tren cycle*

Hey fellas I'm new to this site...I'm currently on a 6 week cycle of mass hardcor followed by a 4 week cycle of tren extreme...I have worked out about 3 months and went from 175 to 195 and my bench went from 215 to 315...The shit works...I have one week left on my mass hardcor.  So when i take the tren will i gain even more weight?  I admit to being a noob about this and was wondering from you experts what kind of pct to take...when to start taking..etc.  The guys from max muscle gave me some info but just looking for a second opinion from guys who have done it...thanks fellas.


----------



## Saney (Jan 4, 2010)

Bulking at 20% BF is not good?

i'm at least 20%BF and its fine with me..

I'm running Mdrol at the moment. A little dryer, but i'm eating like a BIG!


----------



## MtR (Jan 4, 2010)

Patiently awaiting Patrick Bateman's response lol.....


----------



## SunAndSteel (Jan 5, 2010)

Back2gym said:


> 6'1 240lbs 25yrs old
> 
> 
> probably around 20%bf
> ...



It's good, but you're gonna have to lean out a little first.


----------



## Mags (Jan 6, 2010)

dg806 said:


> There have been many cases of havoc/epi and Hdrol causing cases of HBP. Myself included. Just because it is not as harsh as Pplex, it can still case this.



I concur. Granted, I ran high doses of H-drol for about 8 weeks (stacked with Primordial's 1-T for the first four) , but they still trashed my lipids and liver values, and increased my blood pressure. All is back to normal now, but be wary when on cycle.


----------

